# Aux input



## Quattro4 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've got a 2010 TTRS with the full nav and iPod dock in the glovebox and really want to be able to use the music off my phone in the car. My phone doesn't fit the iPod dock and it seems spotify wouldnt work anyway, plus every time I pull away hard the iPod falls out anyway!

What's my best option to be able to use my phone, I'm happy to use an aux cable but it doesn't have that option. Do I need to find a CD changer and swap the iPod dock out? Does the CD changer then have an aux input on it?

Any help would be great?


----------



## wimper (May 24, 2012)

Are you sure you don't have aux in? I didn't realise I had it at first, it's located behind the centre console in the little tray.

I added an adapter cable to my iPod dock to move the connector out of the glove box. Check out this thread out...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=278686&p=2308409#p2308409


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You should have the AUX in socket as advised. Buy a lead to connect from the Apple jack to male 3.5mm not 3.5 to 3.5 ie earphone socket out and job should be a goodun music wise. However, you won't get anything in the DIS.


----------



## Quattro4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheers guys, will have a look in the tray but not sure there is one there. Unless its under the liner? Will see tomorrow when it stops raining!!

Might go for the extender cable if not, saves swapping anything out.

Thanks!


----------



## wimper (May 24, 2012)

Quattro4 said:


> Cheers guys, will have a look in the tray but not sure there is one there. Unless its under the liner? Will see tomorrow when it stops raining!!
> 
> Might go for the extender cable if not, saves swapping anything out.
> 
> Thanks!


This might help;


----------



## Quattro4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wimper, if you ever see my black RS anywhere stop it and I will buy you a beer!!! 18 months I've been annoyed it didn't have an aux input, even Audi said that it didn't have one!

Best news this weekend, thanks mate!!!


----------



## wimper (May 24, 2012)

No worries! No go for a drive and enjoy your music...

Ian


----------



## 1monty (Apr 30, 2013)

wimper said:


> No worries! No go for a drive and enjoy your music...
> 
> Ian


My 2012 coupe 2.0 just appears to have a blanking piece in the position shown! Is the aux socket behind that or just missing as I have AMI?
Cheers.


----------



## hobbitjack (May 13, 2013)

Im in the same boat Monty, believe its because i have ami with ipod/usb cables and sat nav plus.


----------



## HerrKrinkle (Dec 29, 2014)

wimper said:


> Quattro4 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys, will have a look in the tray but not sure there is one there. Unless its under the liner? Will see tomorrow when it stops raining!!
> ...


So, you have the AUX input in your '08 TTS? I have a 2007 3.2 V6 Quattro and I'm also wondering if I have an AUX input in the car. I can't seem to find it and it's definitely not there in the console as in yours.


----------

